# Sanding block for belt sander bands.



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Sanding block for belt sander bands.*

*Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
Kiefer you did this…

Our friend Kiefer posted a brilliant thickness sander jig for his belt sander, this got me into buying a belt sander in a local red cross shop for 5 dollars…
Then I went on E-bay to buy some belts and got a terrible good deal, 36 belts for 10 dollars…
Ok one thing takes the other, I then thought hmmmm, I can get other uses of those belts.
So here we go.









This is the 5 dollar belt sander.









A block of scrap wood was cut to length and shaped a wee bit, one end round and one pointed.
(Have to admit I did two, the first one too short).









Then hollow a area for several purposes.









Cutting a rabbet.
(Not a rabbit, unless you are French).









Block with belt on.









Then a wedge are made, same width as the rabbet.









Top rounded.









Lower wedge are just put in and then the top half can be pushed in place easily.









Tadddaaaa.
We got a sanding block.
Flat side.









Shaped side.
This allows you to follow a curve if you release the tension.









Like this.









Ok, it will last a while I think.









Even gave it a name…









Ohh yes and then I remembered I already had a belt sander…
Just that I had broken the drive belt, so I ordered a few drive belts and now I have two…
One is a big and the other small, so it's not too bad.

Hope it can be to some inspiration perhaps even some sanding…

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> 
> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> Kiefer you did this…
> ...


So nice and simple.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> 
> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> Kiefer you did this…
> ...


Yes you to me it,s inspiration. I had a complex idea in my head for making a sanding block like the Incra one. Yours is much better.

Thanks

BTW Now you have a big sander and a lidl one.


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> 
> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> Kiefer you did this…
> ...


Seems better than pieces of 2×4s with sandpaper wrapped and stapled to them  One thing I have been adding lately is a thin 1/8" or less piece of cork to the bottom of the blocks prior to adding the sandpaper and my sanding results seem better, not sure if you had an opinion on this?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> 
> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> Kiefer you did this…
> ...


Nice Build, Mafe!

Never hurts to have a hand sanding block.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> 
> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> Kiefer you did this…
> ...


Talk about a deal! Nice work on the sanding block. By the way, rabbit is for brits, we french like to call those critters "lapin". And for the joinery groove, it's a "rainure"


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> 
> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> Kiefer you did this…
> ...











Used it today working on another mini hand plane, it was lovely with the soft side for the soft curves.
Think this is going to be one of those 'jigs' that will be used a lot.

Sodab, Yes I know it was not fair… Smiles. Thanks.
Lew, never hurts.
Notw, ahhh perhaps I should try this on version II if I can find some thin cork.
Dutchy, smiles, yes now I have a old sander and a Lidl version also…
Madts, just like me! Laughs.

I searched the web and found our friend Bricofleurs version, really cool thinking as unusual. https://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com/2012/05/30/belt-sanding-block-bloc-de-poncage-a-courroie-de-papier-abrasif/

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> 
> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> Kiefer you did this…
> ...


Hey that turned out nice. Great to see it done after seeing it halfway. Also nice touch with the handle on the small plane. See you soon for some chairmaking!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> 
> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> Kiefer you did this…
> ...


Yes Ty, I was thinking you would smile when you saw it done. 
Think we spoke also at your visit about the idea of putting a handle on the little plane, now it's done. 
Even managed to work a little on my band saw, so it runs better now, remembered why I don't use the tension meter, I think it's not showing right, perhaps it's broken… I don't care, know the sound when it's good and dream of a bigger and stronger saw one fine day. Did manage to get some quite decent cuts today, so I guess I just need you to ask questions, to be inspired to do something about it. Thanks.
Yes we have to work on that chair project.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> 
> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> Kiefer you did this…
> ...


Only glad i could be a bandsaw-process-helper!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> 
> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> Kiefer you did this…
> ...


;-)


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> 
> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> Kiefer you did this…
> ...


A handy tool Mads.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> 
> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> Kiefer you did this…
> ...


Thanks Mike.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> 
> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> Kiefer you did this…
> ...


Fantastic Mads!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> 
> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> Kiefer you did this…
> ...


Hi Roger, thank you, it is a favorite by now for me.
One of those; why didn't I make that before things…


----------



## afterlife094 (Jun 14, 2015)

mafe said:


> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> 
> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> Kiefer you did this…
> ...


Nice project, Mafe.

I will do it for my team


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> 
> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> Kiefer you did this…
> ...


Thanks Waylon,
Thats the spirit!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## brazilianhair (Nov 12, 2015)

mafe said:


> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> 
> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> Kiefer you did this…
> ...


Nice made.Thanks for your share. human brazilian hair


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> 
> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> Kiefer you did this…
> ...


That is a great project. I don't know how I missed it but I need some ideas on making one now. I have 10 3×24 belts that i can't even sell so I want to make a couple block sanders- one for home and one for Az.
thanks, this give some good ideas to start!!

cheers, my friend…...........Jim


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> 
> *Sanding block for belt sander bands.*
> Kiefer you did this…
> ...


Hi Jim,
This one is a real friend in the shop, especially the hollow part, where I can follow a circular shape is often needed and welcome.
Thank you. 
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

